# my opnion on hhv



## sachs1999 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi all.  I recently stayed at the hhv, lagoon tower, by renting points froma fellow tugger.  I was planning on buying into the system to go to this resort in the future and i must say i am glad i did this first.  I currently own westin and dvc product and also stay at marriott regularly with ii getaways and i was highly dissapointed with the quality of teh hotel.  Everything in the room was old and worn out, i am not sure if they have rehabed some of the rooms and i just got one that wasnt.  Even if the room was redone the larger inpact was the noice levels.  Being that it is an old apartment building(or so i was told by someone in the elevator, which by the way is another problem i often needed to wait 5-10 minutes for it going down from the 22 floor.  I could hear conversations in the rooms on either side, hallway noise, ect and it was not enjoyable at all.  I have to say that having stayed there I would not buy points to use just at this resort, perhaps some of the newer ones are better, and maybe even the gran waikikian is but the views would not be good from it in my opnion.  anyway i just wanted to put in my 2 cents


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 19, 2010)

it's interesting that everyone has different tastes.  I absolutely love HHV, especially the Lagoon Tower.  I love it because of the location, the views and the resort amenities.

I don't like the Grand Waikikian because the floor plans are weird, the views aren't that good and it doesn't feel like it is part of the HHV.  However, it has very high end furnishings that compare favorably to any Marriott, Starwood, or Hyatt I've stayed at.

For us, the furnishings in the Lagoon Tower are fine.  Feels more like home.  Didn't notice anything out of the ordinary.

What section did you stay at?


----------



## sachs1999 (Jan 19, 2010)

we were in the lagoon tower.  i agree that the location was great and the views are excellent as well, however the unit itself was the let down.  i will also note that i found the towel policy funny. The week before we were at westin kaanapali, they give out cards that you have to redeem for towels if you dont turn your cards in at the end of your stay you are penalized.  At hhv they have the wristbands however i was never asked and people just left towels on chairs all day and it was difficult to find any space.  The pool for the lagoon tower is tiny so we always ended up using the main hotel pool which wasnt an issue i am just surprised that the pool is so small.


----------



## hockeybrain (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll be arriving later this week so I am interested in knowing what type of room ie. which room number you stayed at.    I have only been there one time before four years ago so it will be interesting to me how it has changed.   We had great memories of the Lagoon thats why we bought there.   It sounds like it may be going down hill.   I believe they will start room renovations later this year.   We did not have the noise problem you mention but it would suck if we do.   I'll let everybody know when I get back.   We love Lagoon because of its location but everything changes......


----------



## linsj (Jan 19, 2010)

I've stayed there multiple times and a few times in Westins and Marriotts and never had the reaction the OP had. I don't own there but use my points there at least once a year. I've always been in a lockout unit; so, yes, I could hear some noise on the other side of the door. But that's been true in every timeshare I've been in. I do agree about the elevators; they are not adequate for the size of the building.


----------



## yumdrey (Jan 19, 2010)

Hmmm... Thank you for your comment. I've never stayed at HHV, but I stayed at 2 Orlando properties, NYC (W.57th), and Las Vegas. I also stayed at numerous marriott locations and hyatt and DVC, and thought hilton resorts are the same quality as Marriott & DVC. Hyatt was a little higher-end than HGVC or Marriott though. Between Four Seasons and Marriott/HGVC.
I own starwood (WMH, SVV), HGVC, Marriott and Four Seasons and I like all of them


----------



## toontoy (Jan 19, 2010)

The HHV has gown down in quality since Hilton got purchased by blackstone. Overall i think Hilton quality is sinking since Blackstone owns them. that is my opnion and reflects stays at hotels this past year on business. The managed non owned properties are nicer


----------



## ricoba (Jan 19, 2010)

When I was at HHV this past summer I had the opportunity to speak with Dione Lewis the manager of all 3 HGVC properties at HHV.  She informed me that the Lagoon Tower is scheduled for a complete renovation.  I believe she said this would begin in the fall of this year, but I could be wrong on the exact date.

This conversation came about since I was disappointed for being moved from a Lagoon Tower to a GW penthouse for 3 nights.  There is no doubt the GW penthouse is a premium unit, but I really wanted to be at the Lagoon Tower simply due to its premium beach front location.


----------



## sachs1999 (Jan 19, 2010)

we were in room 2063 it was a 1 bedroom ocean view.  I am not sure if my expectations for quality were too high but I just think it fell flat.  I think had it just been noise, or room quality i wouldnt have minded as much but when you add them all together was my issue.  However the location as I said is great.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 19, 2010)

ricoba said:


> When I was at HHV this past summer I had the opportunity to speak with Dione Lewis the manager of all 3 HGVC properties at HHV.  She informed me that the Lagoon Tower is scheduled for a complete renovation.  I believe she said this would begin in the fall of this year, but I could be wrong on the exact date.
> 
> This conversation came about since I was disappointed for being moved from a Lagoon Tower to a GW penthouse for 3 nights.  There is no doubt the GW penthouse is a premium unit, but I really wanted to be at the Lagoon Tower simply due to its premium beach front location.



This was included with our 2010 billing statement for the HHV Lagoon Tower.

_"In recent months, several exciting property enhancements have been made, including cosmetic improvements to the lobby area. We refinished the granite tiling in the lobby, repainted the lobby bathrooms, and refinished the millwork in the lobby ceiling and elevators as well as on the columns and furniture. In addition, your Board of Directors is excited about the upcoming renovation of all units, an important project you will be hearing more about in the months ahead. The renovation will include replacing all beds, tables and other  furniture; repainting the interior of the units; replacing carpeting and window treatments; and infusing the units with stylish new décor."_


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 19, 2010)

hockeybrain said:


> I'll be arriving later this week so I am interested in knowing what type of room ie. which room number you stayed at.    I have only been there one time before four years ago so it will be interesting to me how it has changed.   We had great memories of the Lagoon thats why we bought there.   It sounds like it may be going down hill.   I believe they will start room renovations later this year.   We did not have the noise problem you mention but it would suck if we do.   I'll let everybody know when I get back.   We love Lagoon because of its location but everything changes......



Don't panic...One bad review doesn't mean the property is going down hill. See the recent TUG reviews on this forum and under the TUG Resort Database. Also see the tripadvisor reviews - http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...ian_Village-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html#REVIEWS

I've never received a old and worn out room at the Lagoon Tower. In fact, based on our extended stay last summer in two separate Lagoon Tower rooms, I was surprised about the plans for an upcoming renovations. We thought the rooms were fine (not old and worn out). I also own DVC and Four Seasons.
You can find my Lagoon Tower photos from this summer here - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=759724&postcount=70


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 19, 2010)

sachs1999 said:


> we were in room 2063 it was a 1 bedroom ocean view.  I am not sure if my expectations for quality were too high but I just think it fell flat.  I think had it just been noise, or room quality i wouldnt have minded as much but when you add them all together was my issue.  However the location as I said is great.



Thanks for your sharing your thoughts... 

Based on your room number it looks like you were in a lockoff. Perhaps that had something to do with the noise level or maybe you had extremely noisy neighbors. I've never stayed in a lockoff. I've always been in a dedicated two bedroom villa and haven't heard conversations in the rooms next door.

I find hallway noise is not uncommon during most hotel and timeshare stays - including DVC and Harborside at Atlantis (the only Westin I've stay at so far).

The Lagoon Tower villas are definitely not high end. The old "Roughing it" thread proves we all have different criteria in regards to what we prefer from our timeshare accomodations - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93531.    

I'm glad you had a chance to try it out before purchasing. 

Again thanks for the feedback.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 20, 2010)

alwysonvac said:


> This was included with our 2010 billing statement for the HHV Lagoon Tower.
> 
> _"In recent months, several exciting property enhancements have been made, including cosmetic improvements to the lobby area. We refinished the granite tiling in the lobby, repainted the lobby bathrooms, and refinished the millwork in the lobby ceiling and elevators as well as on the columns and furniture. In addition, your Board of Directors is excited about the upcoming renovation of all units, an important project you will be hearing more about in the months ahead. The renovation will include replacing all beds, tables and other  furniture; repainting the interior of the units; replacing carpeting and window treatments; and infusing the units with stylish new décor."_



Thanks for the confirmation. 

Did they mention what your renovation assessment will be?

One thing that I think has been fairly common amongst HGVC units undergoing renovation is that they seem to spread the special assessment costs fairly well.  We are having a special assessment at our property on Karen St in LV and they have spread the extra cost over a couple of years.  

I have read threads here on TUG where the owners are sent a very high bill, and it's all due in one year, which for many of us would be a hardship.  So I am thankful that Hilton seems to at least manage the extra financial pain in increments and not in one large lump sum.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 20, 2010)

ricoba said:


> Thanks for the confirmation.
> Did they mention what your renovation assessment will be?


It's being covered by the reserves collected via our annual MF.

Reserve analysis that was included in the Billing Letter.
_Estimated Fun Balance as of 1/1/2010 -  $7,035,038
2010 Proposed Reserve Funding - $1,999,199 
2010 Assigned Interest Earned - $15,735
2010 Projected Expenses - $7,672,700
Estimated Fund Balance as of 12/1/0/2010 - $1,377,272_

Here's what the Billing Letter stated under the section titled "2010 Billing / Budget Impacts"
_"Enclosed is the statement for your 2010 maintenance assessment, real estate taxes and Hilton Grand Vacations Club dues. The assessment portion funds the day-to-day operations of your property, with the reserves portion funding future improvements to your property, including replacement of furniture, painting and other enhancements as needed.

Many of the key factors that contribute to a change in maintenance fees for 2010 are largely beyond the control of the association, such as real estate taxes and union expenses. In addition, the association has seen a decrease in interest earned on operating funds. Helping offset these expenses were stringent cost controls that allowed the operational portion of your budget to remain relatively flat compared to the 2009 budget. We also saw a decrease in the cost of utilities, the result of lower electric rates, favorable cool weather and the continued conservation efforts of you and your fellow Owners. Thank you for making conservation a priority while staying at the Lagoon Tower.

Please keep in mind that your association’s Board of Directors and Hilton Grand Vacations work carefully to establish your association’s budget, addressing important needs for maintaining and enhancing your property while managing your annual maintenance fee"._


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 20, 2010)

*For those who have never been to HHV*

There are three towers at the Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV) that have timeshare units - Lagoon Tower, Kalia Tower and Grand Waikikian Tower. There is a ton of information on the TUG forum and the TUG Resort Database regarding these towers if you want to avoid any surprises.

Here’s an aerial photo of the resort -  http://wizardpub.com/media/or-hiltonhawaiianvillage.jpg

Here's a brief summary.
*Lagoon Tower* - Average (but very nice) Room Decor (converted apartment bldg; large rooms with largest lanai; long elevator wait times during peak periods; no separate service elevator for HGVC staff)
*Kalia Tower* - Upscale Room Decor (converted hotel rooms; hardwood floors, granite counters, fancier furniture; great ocean views)
*Grand Waikikian Tower *- Luxury Room Decor (newly built; just opened in December 2008)

The amenities in Lagoon Tower and Kalia Tower are basically the same. NOTE: They both have the combined tub/shower (no separate shower or whirlpool tub). There are no washer and dryer in the units however there is a laundry room on every floor with a washer and dryer
The Grand Waikikian tower has a washer and dryer in every unit and a separate large soaking tub and shower; offers the best room furnishings


----------



## Aptman (Jan 20, 2010)

alwysonvac said:


> Don't panic...One bad review doesn't mean the property is going down hill. See the recent TUG reviews on this forum and under the TUG Resort Database. Also see the tripadvisor reviews - http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...ian_Village-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html#REVIEWS
> 
> I've never received a old and worn out room at the Lagoon Tower. In fact, based on our extended stay last summer in two separate Lagoon Tower rooms, I was surprised about the plans for an upcoming renovations. We thought the rooms were fine (not old and worn out). I also own DVC and Four Seasons.
> You can find my Lagoon Tower photos from this summer here - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=759724&postcount=70



I'm with Always on this one, I loved the Lagoon Tower.  We were there last April, and while we were disappointed with the weather, that's not HHV's fault.  We just loved the Lagoon Tower.  I also posted my thoughts on the Lagoon Tower, and there was a lot of back and forth about it.  http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95233

While it was not perfect, and I had a couple of complaints, overall I thought it was terrific.  Now, I'm not a Marriott owner, and I'm not as used to staying in high end places, but I was hard-pressed to find anything worn out there.  My main complaints were about the new pool being too crowded and my first room overlooking the new pool was too loud and too small.  However, they changed us after 2 days to the other side of the tower, and our last 6 days were just perfect.

Obviously, everyone has different views, some people I know refuse to even go to Oahu, as they feel it's too commercial and built up.  I had friends staying in the Grand Waikikian and visited their room.  While I thought it was higher end in furnishings and some details, I thought the layout was not as nice, even though they had a 2BD Premier, or something nice like that (do they even have standard 2BD at the GW?).  The view was astounding, but it was a little removed from the rest of the village for me.  Also, I have younger kids, and it was nice to have them go down to the lawn by themselves and watch them playing on lawn from our lanai.  We could not have done that from the GW.

So, 3 people, 4 opinions, I guess.  But, I love the Lagoon Tower.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 20, 2010)

I agree if you want the high end furnishings and stuff then stay in the Grand Waikikian, especially one of the very deluxe penthouse suites.

But for me it's all about location, location, location and the Lagoon Tower location is second to none.  

If we do ever get back to HHV, I would much prefer the Lagoon Tower over the GW.


----------



## Blues (Jan 20, 2010)

FWIW, I totally agree with the OP.  Indeed, my review of the Lagoon Tower on the TUG database is titled "Below par for a HGVC", which expresses my feelings exactly.  I've stayed at all Las Vegas properties, Orlando I-Drive, and Bay Club on the big island, and thought they were all first rate.  Lagoon Tower has great views, but take that away and the property is just an average timeshare property, but much below normal Hilton standards.

-Bob


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 20, 2010)

Blues said:


> FWIW, I totally agree with the OP.  Indeed, my review of the Lagoon Tower on the TUG database is titled "Below par for a HGVC", which expresses my feelings exactly.  I've stayed at all Las Vegas properties, Orlando I-Drive, and Bay Club on the big island, and thought they were all first rate.  Lagoon Tower has great views, but take that away and the property is just an average timeshare property, but much below normal Hilton standards.
> 
> -Bob



The main reason I bought into the HGVC was for the Lagoon Tower so I have to respectfully disagree.  

JMHO...Due to the limited amount of space they had to work with (converted apartments), I think it was worth giving up some of the things you would normally expect (jacuzzi, in room washer and dryer, two queen beds in the 2nd bedroom) in order to snag a prime oceanfront building in a premier destination. The Lagoon Tower is a great addition to the HGVC family. Now of course, I'm not saying that I'm happy about the elevator situation at the Lagoon Tower but I've learn to live with it.  

For folks who don't know......HGVC's furnishings (at resorts developed by HGVC) have changed over the years.
The Lagoon Tower furnishing was on par with the properties that were existing at the time - Flamingo, SeaWorld &  Las Vegas Hilton (see old tripadvisor photos below).
The first deviation in HGVC furnishings came with the next wave of resorts that were built. This is when we started to see upgraded countertops, upgraded kitchen cabinets, etc - International Drive, Kalia Tower, Las Vegas Strip and the Waikoloa Beach Resort.
The next deviation in HGVC furnishings came with the new generation of resorts which gave us the Grand Waikikian, Kings' Land and Parc Soleil.

For those of you who prefer the upscale furnishing, HGVC has been working on updating the furnishings at the older properties. Flamingo's face lift is complete (see the HGVC website for photos). SeaWorld has been going through renovations and now the Lagoon Tower is slated for renovation this year. I'm assuming the Las Vegas Hilton isn't far behind if they haven't already started renovation work.


*FLAMINGO*














*SEAWORLD*










*LAS VEGAS HILTON*


----------



## ricoba (Jan 20, 2010)

The LV Hilton still looks like this and that's why we owners have a two year special assessment...so we can look pretty like all the other HGV Clubs in Vegas.


----------



## nonutrix (Jan 20, 2010)

Great pictures!  I'm glad you kept them.

nonutrix


----------



## JonathanIT (Jan 21, 2010)

I haven't stayed at Lagoon Tower since 2007, but we just loved it.  We had a 2-BR unit that was very nice, I didn't think the unit looked dated or worn at all.  It overlooked the lagoon (which was being renovated at the time) and the marina next door.

I can't wait to see these new units after they are renovated, they are going to be spectacular!


----------



## BCDJ (Jan 25, 2010)

Was just at the Lagoon tower and it was fantastic.  No issues with the room which was ocean front.


----------



## jestme (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm at the Lagoon now. The room is great, large, and although the decor could do with some upgrading, it is still very acceptable. The has to be a balance of "brand new", first class and the amount people want to pay in maintenance fees. 
One complaint though. I am in a "#60" room, facing the parking garage, and the luau is annoyingly LOUD! The first night it was somewhat of a novelty, but it is on 5 nights a week.


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 26, 2010)

jestme said:


> One complaint though. I am in a "#60" room, facing the parking garage, and the luau is annoyingly LOUD! The first night it was somewhat of a novelty, but it is on 5 nights a week.



Just got back from a "#65" room at Lagoon. In addition to the luau, there were two nights of "events" on the lawn. And even when they were over, there was still the amplified sounds of the entertainment at the Tapa Bar until 11pm.

I'd say annoyingly LOUD is an apt description. :annoyed:


----------



## Amy (Feb 14, 2010)

jestme said:


> I'm at the Lagoon now. The room is great, large, and although the decor could do with some upgrading, it is still very acceptable. The has to be a balance of "brand new", first class and the amount people want to pay in maintenance fees.
> One complaint though. I am in a "#60" room, facing the parking garage, and the luau is annoyingly LOUD! The first night it was somewhat of a novelty, but it is on 5 nights a week.





HatTrick said:


> Just got back from a "#65" room at Lagoon. In addition to the luau, there were two nights of "events" on the lawn. And even when they were over, there was still the amplified sounds of the entertainment at the Tapa Bar until 11pm.
> 
> I'd say annoyingly LOUD is an apt description. :annoyed:



So far I've read that the area above the pool is really loud during the day and now there are these other areas.  Does someone have an overhead photo that would depict where the pool and luau are located?  I'm debating about a stay at the HHV-Lagoon towers.  With one kid still napping in the afternoon and kids who sleep by 8 pm, I would need to know there are actually locations where we would be able to avoid excessively loud noise with the windows closed.  Is the lagoon side the only quiet side?   If so, then the odds seem against us (as exchangers).


----------



## jestme (Feb 14, 2010)

Amy said:


> So far I've read that the area above the pool is really loud during the day and now there are these other areas.  Does someone have an overhead photo that would depict where the pool and luau are located?  I'm debating about a stay at the HHV-Lagoon towers.  With one kid still napping in the afternoon and kids who sleep by 8 pm, I would need to know there are actually locations where we would be able to avoid excessively loud noise with the windows closed.  Is the lagoon side the only quiet side?   If so, then the odds seem against us (as exchangers).



Take the exchange if you can get it. The rooms that end in room numbers 60 and 72 are on the back of the Lagoon tower. Those rooms directly face the luau, but it is over just before 8:00PM anyhow. The rooms over the new pool are noisy, but if you close the lanai (balcony) door, it is fine. Go to http://www.hiltonhawaiianvillage.com/ and click on the "resort map" at the top of the page. The luau is held on the roof of the mid-pacific convention center, at the Lagoon Tower end of it. The Paradise pool is on the left of the Lagoon Tower.


----------



## HatTrick (Feb 14, 2010)

This is an older map and doesn't show the GW or the new pool.






The luau is held on the rooftop garden, and the pool (which is now much larger) is at 6:00 in relation to the Lagoon Tower, rather than 3:00.


----------



## Amy (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for the additional information!  We last stayed at the Lagoon Tower around 9 years ago (?) when we still owned HGVC.  I can't believe how many more towers/units have been added since then and I am a bit concerned about the feel of the place the additional crowds.  That visit was our one and only vacation on Oahu; I was not a fan of Honolulu and would much rather go to Maui.  However, I think my BIL and FIL would prefer the action packed city over the quieter resort environments elsewhere and I am planning to invite them to join us for our next and first trip since having kids (so someone can watch the boys while DH and I stroll along the beach.  )    

I am so tempted by the December 2011 2BR HHV I have on hold.  Now it is a question of whether I go ahead and confirm it as a sure thing or wait for another year to see if I could get am exchange for the same week (week before Xmas) via II for the quieter and less-crowded resort setting at Marriott Ko Olina.   DVC at KoOlina is supposed to open by then as well but I suspect I won't be able to afford to book that week.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Feb 15, 2010)

Our last trip to HHV was in October 2004.  We stayed in the lagoon tower and had a fantastic trip.


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Feb 16, 2010)

ricoba said:


> Thanks for the confirmation.
> 
> Did they mention what your renovation assessment will be?
> 
> ...



You know what? I have a problem with HGVC asking for Special Assessments for renovations....they're already collecting yearly for that account. If they can't figure out how to do renovations with what they've already collected, I have a problem with that.

Had we actually been allowed to vote yes or no on the Special Assessment at Flamingo, I'd have said no. Work with what you've got.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 16, 2010)

GeorgeJ. said:


> You know what? I have a problem with HGVC asking for Special Assessments for renovations....they're already collecting yearly for that account. If they can't figure out how to do renovations with what they've already collected, I have a problem with that.
> 
> Had we actually been allowed to vote yes or no on the Special Assessment at Flamingo, I'd have said no. Work with what you've got.



You know, I sort of agree.  I probably would vote no if given the choice, but as you note, we aren't given a choice.

The only reason they are renovating on Karen Ave is that this club isn't as fancy as the new clubs - no granite counter tops etc... ....oh the horror...Formica!!!!


----------



## jestme (Feb 16, 2010)

This discussion should probably be in a separate thread, but I also agree. The MF's have a reserve portion that is supposed to be for renovating and depreciation. I'd rather pay into the reserve ongoing than have a "special assessment". Special assessments on top of reserves means that they didn't reserve properly in the first place, or they are overspending.


----------



## Kildahl (Feb 18, 2010)

BocaBum99 said:


> it's interesting that everyone has different tastes.  I absolutely love HHV, especially the Lagoon Tower.  I love it because of the location, the views and the resort amenities......
> 
> 
> What section did you stay at?



Boca or anyone else: which tower has the best view of Wiakiki, looking toward Diamond Head?

Our first Hawaii experience was a stay on the 16th floor of the Rainbow Tower(hotel), pre-timeshares. We enjoyed an incredible view, spending hours on our small lanai.


----------



## a1000monkeys (Feb 22, 2010)

Amy said:


> So far I've read that the area above the pool is really loud during the day and now there are these other areas.  Does someone have an overhead photo that would depict where the pool and luau are located?  I'm debating about a stay at the HHV-Lagoon towers.  With one kid still napping in the afternoon and kids who sleep by 8 pm, I would need to know there are actually locations where we would be able to avoid excessively loud noise with the windows closed.  Is the lagoon side the only quiet side?   If so, then the odds seem against us (as exchangers).



I just returned from the Grand Waikian.  We had room 701 which faced ocean front and was on the same level as the luau.  I could see the top of the stage from our balcony but most of the view was obscured by the parking garage.

With the windows and doors closed, we really couldn't hear the luau.  I don't know if the insulation is any worse in the Lagoon tower but I suspect with the windows closed and AC on, noise shouldn't be too much of an issue.

However, i would avoid the Ala Moana (street) side of the Grand Waikian.  Our first room there was on a high floor (32) on the street side and even with the windows closed the street noise was still quite noticeable.  Also, the lanai on that side was too windy to enjoy.


----------

